# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Responsible Aquarium Ownership >  Balloon Mollies???? whatever next?

## Tsia

I felt the need to start a thread as I couldnt believe what I was seeing at the local fish store... Balloon Mollies!!

At first I thought they were normal mollies that were preggers and had been segregated, but then I noticed the breed card.

Oh my word! I was laughing at them. ROFL!!

Do any of you fish keepers have these? and whats more, are they a delicate fish to keep?

[edit] I also saw albino frogs... what great things they were!! Whay do you make of those??

----------


## dannypacu

not sure about the mollies,but i think the albino frogs may have been clawed toads
ok to keep on there own but not with fish tho
i use to breed then years ago,fun to watch looks like some thing out a si fi film.they lay the eggs on the there backs,and a thin skin grows over the top.then the eggs start to hatch,the tobpols wiggle out of the skin of the frogs back.

----------


## Tsia

> not sure about the mollies,but i think the albino frogs may have been clawed toads
> ok to keep on there own but not with fish tho
> i use to breed then years ago,fun to watch looks like some thing out a si fi film.they lay the eggs on the there backs,and a thin skin grows over the top.then the eggs start to hatch,the tobpols wiggle out of the skin of the frogs back.


URRRGGGHHH!!!! Thats gross!

The staff said they can live with other fish but not too small as they are carnivorous.
Dont think I 'll bother. How about snails?? I want summink different to put in my new tank.

----------


## dannypacu

snails are ok BUT you can end up with loads of them in your tank

----------


## Nemo

snails are fine as long as you dont mind having millions of them in about a year

----------


## Tsia

do snails do damage??

----------


## dannypacu

only if they got baseball bats  :lol: ol

----------


## kevy21

hmm wot snails are best for a 4ft aquarium?? i never had them but when my gf mum gave me some fish a while back a snail appear for a few days then vanished!

<<<<========bloomin hell who did that???

----------


## hacker999

> hmm wot snails are best for a 4ft aquarium?? i never had them but when my gf mum gave me some fish a while back a snail appear for a few days then vanished!
> 
> <<<<========bloomin hell who did that???


you can grab any types of snails mate, if i was you i would stay away from trumpet snails, but also if you are thinking of gettin clown loaches, i would stay away from snails  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevy21

dunno bout clown loaches but snails wil clean thean and plats so i might give them a go why not trumpet snail??

----------


## hacker999

> dunno bout clown loaches but snails wil clean thean and plats so i might give them a go why not trumpet snail??


they breed like rabbits  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevy21

ah ok  :lol:  so i guess clown loaches eat snail??

hehe problem solved....nah just a slow breeder for me

----------


## hacker999

:lol:  clown loaches are best way to get rid of snails  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevy21

never seen snails for sale in the fish shop gonna ask him y?

----------


## Tsia

THIS IS GONE COMPLETEY OFF TOPIC!! PMSL


I  am starting a thread on snails... cos... I JUST BOUGHT 2!! (oh what have I let myself in for)

----------


## Nemo

> THIS IS GONE COMPLETEY OFF TOPIC!! PMSL
> 
> 
> I  am starting a thread on snails... cos... I JUST BOUGHT 2!! (oh what have I let myself in for)


 :lol:  but you kicked off the topic Snails lmao

----------


## Nemo

> Dont think I 'll bother. How about snails??


THERES PROOF!!!  :lol:  :face:  i win again

----------


## Anne

Ive got baloon mollies, really quirky & seem quite hardy....also have an albino frog which lives in the tank along with the fish...realised after a while that the frog is quite possibly blind & couldnt get to the food quick enough...problem solved by putting a nursey tank in a feed time, putting frog in with bloodworm....frog is happy !!   not croaked it yet ha ha

----------


## Tsia

yes I admit Neems, my fault. LOL


Anne, balloon mollies hardy eh?? may be an idea..
(Welcome to this great site btw)

I have a heated tank now at 24 degs.. with gold and tropical fish living happily together (so far) lmao


I want some ghost knifefish and something else, maybe 3 spot? dunno,
Tank seems bare since I aquired another extra foot!!  :pmsl:

----------


## dannypacu

ghost knife fish cold water fish dear o dear o dear

----------


## Tsia

Danny you posted that 3 times?? lmao


Whats wrong with putting them together? Nemo seems to think its ok.
They already live amoung other trops, like plecs, cory's etc..

----------


## dannypacu

i think cold water and trops should have there own tanks ok use can get away with some trops in a cold water tank,but fish like knife fish i diff say a no no.
knife fish are not one of the easyes fish to keep,they can be funny feeders to
also knife fish use elec to stun there pry 

so for me i would have me cold water fish in one tank and set the 3ft tank up for trops

----------


## Tsia

Electric to stun????
O M G!!!! Didnt know that. LOL

----------


## dannypacu

its only low but all knife fish do that

----------


## Nemo

Yes its True.

and yes she needs another tank for trop if she wants a knifefish

and also yes they are only Ideal for Experienced fish keepers  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> yes they are only Ideal for Experienced fish keepers


well thats me out of the picture then lmao

@Tisa
These fish possess a weak electrical organ at the caudal penuncle used for locating food in water with poor visibility, these are territorial and aggressive fish towards others of its own kind only, and you would need to have some hinding places for them,these are the sort of fish that you would see more of at night time.
you will need to keep these with medium-sized peaceful fish but not the likes of guppies or neons, O and Keep your tank tightly covered because iv seen these fish jump out of a tank in our local fish shop  :lol:

----------


## Tsia

The electric thing put me off now.. LOL

But will remember for in the future maybe.
I have allsorts of size in my tank, ranging from a white cloud minnow at 2 cm to an over grown comet tail and shubunks at 8-10 inches!

i did have about 11 minows but they got eaten being too small..

The only one left has learnt a lesson watching his friends I think cos he darts away when a bigger fish approaches him! PMSL

----------

